# Working Holiday for Canadian



## darylb77 (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm a Canadian looking to apply for the Working Holiday visa upon arrival in the Netherlands I was hoping someone here has gone through the process and can answer a few questions.
- Do you arrive at the border and enter on a 90-day tourist visa and then apply when you are in the country or do you state your intention to apply for the working holiday upon arrival and customs/immigration?
- Can you confirm the list of documents you brought with?


----------



## JeannaJx (Mar 9, 2015)

Howdy!

For the Working Holiday visa you should state your intent early on. As in the case, for most companies that hire expat/foreign workers, they should assist you in the process. 

It would be better to call the embassy or discuss this with customs before leaving. 

As for me and my partner, although we're photographers, so we;re basically nomads with cameras, it was an easy process to move from Canada > Sweden > Germany. This month we'll be in Amsterdam. Have a cake on us when you get there!


----------



## Mr. Staats (Mar 19, 2015)

Beauty, eh?



darylb77 said:


> I'm a Canadian looking to apply for the Working Holiday visa upon arrival in the Netherlands I was hoping someone here has gone through the process and can answer a few questions.
> - Do you arrive at the border and enter on a 90-day tourist visa and then apply when you are in the country or do you state your intention to apply for the working holiday upon arrival and customs/immigration?
> - Can you confirm the list of documents you brought with?


----------



## Xircal (Mar 20, 2015)

darylb77 said:


> I'm a Canadian looking to apply for the Working Holiday visa upon arrival in the Netherlands I was hoping someone here has gone through the process and can answer a few questions.
> - Do you arrive at the border and enter on a 90-day tourist visa and then apply when you are in the country or do you state your intention to apply for the working holiday upon arrival and customs/immigration?
> - Can you confirm the list of documents you brought with?


If you're a Canadian citizen, you don't need a visa: Visa policy of the Schengen Area - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You should understand that an employer has to apply for a permit to employ you _and _prove that they were unable to fill the vacancy from any country within the EEA or Switzerland before being permitted to employ you. That's a tall order bearing in mind that we're talking about 29 countries in all. 

So unless you're truly an exceptional individual who can speak at least five languages one of which has to be Dutch - _all Dutch nationals can speak four languages_ - your hopes of finding a job are virtually nil in the Netherlands.


----------

